# woodpeckers router table free hand guard



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll tell you if yours is as good as mine when it arrives by the promised date somewhere in July.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ll tell you if yours is as good as mine when it arrives by the promised date somewhere in July.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


july? wow.i think your gonna love it ducke works great when it was hooked up to the shop vac,very little dust.i loved it as soon as i saw it.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Ooooo! My PRL really wants one for its birthday! Should help as those cuts where I can't use the fence always make a big mess. Ship date 4/15










The BEST Router Accessory Nobody Knows About! | Deep Dive


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ooooo! My PRL really wants one for its birthday! Should help as those cuts where I can t use the fence always make a big mess. Ship date 4/15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess their backed up on getting orders out,i ordered mine about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

looks like a great addition for not that much money. How hard is it to take off the clear guard? I would have one application where it wouldnt work.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> looks like a great addition for not that much money. How hard is it to take off the clear guard? I would have one application where it wouldnt work.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


super easy buddy,just two knobs that lock it down to the table.but to remove the clear guard means removing the screws that hold the jig together.you could though make your own shroud that is taller if needed!this one is really deisned for 3/4 stock!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks good, pottz. I'd tell you that you could have made one using the Shaper Origin, but that would be rude.

Ah, what the heck. Get an Origin, pottz. You know you want one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Looks good, pottz. I d tell you that you could have made one using the Shaper Origin, but that would be rude.
> 
> Ah, what the heck. Get an Origin, pottz. You know you want one.
> 
> - Rich


damn you,you know my weakness too much.do i want one oh hell yeah,but swmbo was on my ass tonight saying ive spent 4k on tools the last month.so i say yeah so whats your point! not a good come back.ill be back though.i hope? lol.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> swmbo was on my ass tonight saying ive spent 4k on tools the last month
> 
> - pottz


It's all relative. You've already spent $4K, so what's another three? Do I have to spell everything out?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> swmbo was on my ass tonight saying ive spent 4k on tools the last month
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i usually dont! i dont think it was that much though,she says it was,i say it wasn't,so it's a stalemate,therefore i win…..right?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> so it s a stalemate,therefore i win…..right?
> 
> - pottz


Heck yeah!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Looks good, pottz. I d tell you that you could have made one using the Shaper Origin, but that would be rude.
> 
> Ah, what the heck. Get an Origin, pottz. You know you want one.
> 
> - Rich


LOL

So do I the pay for it thingie seems to get in the way.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> So do I the pay for it thingie seems to get in the way.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


For sure, Gunny. He always seems to sweat the minor points.


----------



## tomsfoolery (Oct 29, 2020)

I just got to use mine the first time today and it was really good for the dust collection part of it. I really needed to make it taller. I was doing 1 1/4" cutting boards and it made it but not much. 
A question, I have a 20-year-old table and plate. Are you able to mount both screws? My base plate has only two screw holes so I can only screw one down. It holds


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

It might take a year to get it but that Shaper Origin seems like an expensive but worthwhile investment. My laser engraver is just a poor substitute for a CNC machine, which I have no room for.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... My laser engraver is just a poor substitute for a CNC machine, which I have no room for.
> - Andybb


Have you investigated a greater wattage lens… cutting facility raises it up near if not past a CNC.


> ... Ship date 4/15
> - Andybb
> 
> i guess their backed up on getting orders out,i ordered mine about 6 weeks ago.
> - pottz


That sounds better, looks like the July date i bitched about is for the drill guide.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Pottz,

I have had one for 10 years or more. It was a toss in when I bought my router table from Woodcraft store in Ft. Myers. I have never used it. Guess I will try it out now.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

OK - I'm going to be the odd man out here. I just open the fence a bit, put the clear guard on it, and I have basically the same thing.










BTW - my version of SWMBO said the same thing to me about buying an Oneida Supercell when I mentioned that I was thinking about getting a Harvey C-14 bandsaw. So I'm saving my pennies by NOT buying things from Woodpeckers.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Yo Pottz!

What a cool and simple tool! Might have to put myself on that wait list…see which comes in first, "The Shot" or "The Guard." ; ) Like a lot of things, I could just make my own version. Let you guess which. Still, at $40 bucks, it's unlikely I'd be saving much in the way of money. 
Hard to find anything of value in the woodworking world for so little green nowadays. Thanks for posting buddy!

Earl S…I like your "extend a guard" set up. I might have to create something like that.

Take her easy Jock's!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I just got to use mine the first time today and it was really good for the dust collection part of it. I really needed to make it taller. I was doing 1 1/4" cutting boards and it made it but not much.
> A question, I have a 20-year-old table and plate. Are you able to mount both screws? My base plate has only two screw holes so I can only screw one down. It holds
> 
> - tomsfoolery


yeah i agree i wish it was taller.i drilled my own holes and tapped new threads.it did seem to work with just one though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 Glad that you are enjoying it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Would something similar to my extension with rare earth magnets work for you?*

I made this spacer for longer cutting tools…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *Would something similar to my extension with rare earth magnets work for you?*
> 
> I made this spacer for longer cutting tools…
> 
> ...


i could use a spacer but would have to get longer threaded knobs,magnets wont work because the plate is aluminum.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Copy…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I ll tell you if yours is as good as mine when it arrives by the promised date somewhere in July.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Mine arrived yesterday and was hoping it was as good as yours… however, you bloody well didn't tell *us* it had to be assembled… now I'll have to order the instructions and parts list… looks like I may be able to compare mine sometime next year.


> i guess their backed up on getting orders out,i ordered mine about 6 weeks ago.
> - pottz
> 
> That sounds better, looks like the July date i bitched about is for the drill guide.
> ...


Just have to make do with the box design for the *Drill Guide*,








which came in the same package.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ll tell you if yours is as good as mine when it arrives by the promised date somewhere in July.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


yeah assembly is pretty complex,might take you 10 minutes if you stop for a vino break !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank *the gods* we don't all follow *pottzy*'s sentiment….



> well duckie another one of your gotta have it do dads that well,i *dont gotta have*.sorry but ill pass on this one !.....
> - pottz


Without speculative purchases by benevolent *Aussies*, like… 


> I ll tell you if yours is as good as mine when it arrives by the promised date somewhere in July.
> - LittleBlackDuck


the *Yankeeland economy* would send *yazall* to the *soup line*, long before *The Donald* 








gets a second chance!

Kept this in the original box for 9 months as I didn't *gotta have* at the time,








however, needed it yesterday and I was glad I had it and not have to wait 6 months for it to arrive.

Nevertheless I'll keep it hidden behind that sheet of MDF in case *pottzy* mellows.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i knew youd break down.


----------

